# Reducing water flow from filter?



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an aquaclear 30 filter and i feel that even if it is adjustable, it is still too strong, how can i reduce it?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you seen the "step by step filter baffle" sticky? Go and take a look. 

EDIT: it is in the "betta fish bowls,habitats, and accessories."


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Personally, I never had much luck with the method on that sticky. 

What I do with all my tanks is get a bit of filter sponge, cut a square to fit the outflow, then attach it with a rubber band/hair band(without metal). Like so:









This I've found, out of all the methods I've tried(the water bottle and the nylon womans pantyhose), has been the most effective at baffling the flow of most filters.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

oh okaii thank you  also can my water conditioner cause bubble to form near my filter?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> Personally, I never had much luck with the method on that sticky.
> 
> What I do with all my tanks is get a bit of filter sponge, cut a square to fit the outflow, then attach it with a rubber band/hair band(without metal). Like so:
> 
> ...


Are you sure that's safe? I've always read you don't want to put anything over the outflow.. you can put something UNDER it but over it will reduce the flow and cause issues.. I am looking into a method where you use the pop bottle but then stuff a sponge under the outflow (but not over it).


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never read anything like that before, and I've been doing it for a couple years without any issues and great success....I don't see how it could be unsafe. It doesn't completely restrict the flow provided the sponge you get doesn't have really REALLY fine pores, there is still some water movement but its just slowed. 

What I tried the water/pop bottle method I couldn't get it to work a all. The flow was just redirected and my boys still had trouble. I slipped the foot of some nylons over the outflows and secured them in a similar way but those always slipped, so I finally came to the sponges and they've always worked very well for me.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmm okay thanks. I'll look for some really coarse/wide sponge and see how it goes. I would prefer to do that over a pop bottle anyway. That looks like a fluval pad?


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

your betta looks badass just saying


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I THINK so, I do recall them being fluval, but I also got those sponges forever ago. xD. So far they've been my favorite, the holes are not too large but not too small either.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks! I'll drop by the fish store shortly and see what I can find.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Just fyi I put another piece of the sponge that normally goes inside the filter and in less than a week my cycle crashed.. I wonder if maybe it stops the flow so much it depleted the oxygen levels in my tank and the bb can't survive without oxygen..


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive seen other people using a sponge on the outflow to slow it down a bit. I don't see how it would be a problem if it is a sponge with large pores. I would think it would provide extra housing for the BB....If it does end up messing anything up, I think stuffing some extra sponge in the media box would slow down the flow...


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

My media box is full to the top. I got the cycle back to normal in only 3 days so it just depleted it a bit. I added a low flow air stone and used a different sponge that didn't slow down the flow quite so much.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

callistra said:


> My media box is full to the top. I got the cycle back to normal in only 3 days so it just depleted it a bit. I added a low flow air stone and used a different sponge that didn't slow down the flow quite so much.


How is the new sponge different? Does it have bigger pores? And what is the airstone for?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I've used the sponges for the last couple of months, and they've worked great, no upsetting the cycle, but I also started the cycle that way, so maybe that made a difference. 
If you're worried about blocking up the outflow, you can also take a peice of glass, like from a frame, and block off about 3/4 of the tank on the side with the filter, so there's still some water movement and the O2, but the flow is occluded from reaching the fish. Basically you're creating a little alcove for the filter with the glass.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Bigger pores and the air stone adds more oxygen to the tank since there is little breaking of the surface with the sponge in place now.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I've had a baffle on both ends of my filter and have no problems with them. I also added one under where the water comes out to disperse the water to keep from creating a current.

I don't have a bubbler and Beta's don't need oxygen as they are air breathers, so this has never been an issue for me, though my tank is only 2.5 gallons and I do not have a cycle setup. I have tried but it just won't stay stable in the tiny tank.

Guppy hates ANY water movement, instantly gets stressed and starts biting his tail. so it is something I watch very closely.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh yeah and I've heard you can put some sponge inside of the intake stem. Has anyone tried that and does it work well?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I've put one around it.. works fine. I wouldn't put a betta in a tank with an HOB filter without one.


----------



## Virto (Nov 30, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh yeah and I've heard you can put some sponge inside of the intake stem. Has anyone tried that and does it work well?


You can wrap the intake in sponge or you can take the cap off and stuff it full. The built-in filter for my 5-gal hex tank is way, way too strong if I don't baffle the intake. 

In a pinch, you can wad up a ball of non-scented paper towels and use it to plug up most of the intake stem. Just position it high in the basket so it reduces the area open to the water. Change it every few days to prevent it from getting scummy or from falling apart.

Eventually, I switched to using filter sponge to baffle the intake, but because it flows, I also had to baffle the outlet by cramming some filter sponge pieces into it. As long as the water continues to flow, and the filter basin doesn't overflow or sit stagnant, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Does putting a sponge on the outside of the intake slow down the flow at all?


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

Finn, yeah, it will work pretty well! I did that to keep my platy fry from getting sucked up, and it reduces the flow the same way baffling the intake tube from inside, or the output itself will, if not better in some cases!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Neight said:


> Finn, yeah, it will work pretty well! I did that to keep my platy fry from getting sucked up, and it reduces the flow the same way baffling the intake tube from inside, or the output itself will, if not better in some cases!


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Clint (Nov 9, 2012)

Her is a solution I worked out this afternoon to reduce water agitation and maintain filtration for my betta. It's a 20 gallon long with a Fluval C3 HOB. I bought a Fluval bio-foam sponge (with one curved side and a straight side) and a couple suction cup heater holders. I took scissors and poked two holes in the straight side and pushed the heater holder prongs in as deep as they'd go and then stuck it to the back wall of the aquarium, under the water discharge. I took the other heater holder and stuck it under the foam and lifted as high above the water level as I could without compromising the placement (without putting too much pressure on the foam so it popped loose). The surface agitation is greatly reduced and the filter is actually more effective because there is an added component that gives a little extra filtration and works as an anti-ammonia treatment.


----------

